

I Can't Find Good Salespeople - majc2
http://raganwald.com/2014/08/04/i-cant-find-good-salespeople.html

======
timrosenblatt
I'm not sure if this a demonstration of the Socratic method or not.

In either case, it's a good example of the importance of having friends who
will tell you hard truths, and the importance of listening to them.

------
danelectro
Keep in mind she's answering her own question about why she can't find good
programmers.

------
AwesomeTogether
What's Sarah's last name. How do we know she's not a fiction?

~~~
shepbook
Have you ever read the E-Myth books? A fictional character can convey truth
just as clearly as any other.

